# Tyres



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Has anyone tried these tyres, they are on offer at £81.

Hankook RW06 215/70 R15C 109/107R M+S

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi cabby

Nothing wrong with Hankook tyres, I have had them on loads of cars over the years. at that price I would snap 'em up (just check the date of manufacture, you dont want to buy tyres that are 3 or 4 years old do you??)


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Agree with MrPlodd, we have Hankook on both of our heavy trailers, they have been excellent.

Peter


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the steer. Where from ? Jungle( who advertise at the top of this thread ) quoting £105 locally fitted.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

just seen this on the site.

We sell car tyres as 'new' if they are no older than two years.

not too sure now. will ask for dates and see if I get reply.
don't forget fitting is extra.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Here.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151149297793?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

This might sound a bit vague but.. I've read something, somewhere, in the last week about Hankook tyres being re-called because of a serious defect. I'm trying to recall where, as I type, but it might be worth checking further on Google, or similar, to find out which ones. Or even if I've dreamt it!!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Thanks for the steer. Where from ? Jungle( who advertise at the top of this thread ) quoting £105 locally fitted.


I have seen ContinentalVancoCamper tyres around this price, which would be my first choice.
At £85 fitted, Hankook do look a better value deal.
However, last tyre search led me to believe there are several factors to consider:-
Road Noise
Stopping distance
Age before replacement
Ability to stand for extended periods
Overall cost
Compatibility with other tyre that may still be fitted
Original choice by manufacturer (many factors in play here)

I am a little biased having forked out £149 in France for a Conti... after a puncture in Spain.

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yes exactly why as my 5 years are up that I replace tyres over here rather than over there. How Much. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Our older 4-wheel trailer has a set on that are over 5 years old and show no signs of any problems. Wear is normal, no surface cracking or deformation.

The newer, larger trailer tyres are 2-1/2 years old now, so probably too early to show anything.

Peter


----------

